# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Want a diet plan to help me build LEAN mass and burn body fat %

## brazilian10

I'm 20 yo male currently 5'11 165 lbs 13% bf and a couple months ago I was eating six times a day which easily made me go up to 190 lbs 16-18% bf in three months. I would lift Heavy heavy weights, work out 4-5x a week, eat tons (every two hours). My daily diet would consist of drinking 2 times whey body fortress protein (In in the AM and the one after I finished worked out) and I would also eat 2 protein bars (Pure protein bars) daily. I would also include 1/2 cups of oats in the AM, 4 Tabespoons of peanut butter throughout the day, as well as raisin bread, and 1 can of tuna, and 4 egg whites, cottage cheese at night. (I pretty much followed Scott Herman's diet plan)..would eat chicken breast and veggies whenever I could which usually was once every other day. I also neglected cardio, so maybe thats why I ended up gaining so much fat. My goal is not to be bulky but to build LEAN mass while shredding fat, I still can hardly see my abs even after I dropped 25 lbs. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong? I went on the scott herman diet thinking I would gain lean non bulky mass and drop my bf but it was the opposite, I became huge and soft and my waist got big, and my gained ugly chest and belly fat. I've even got called out by sooo many people that I was getting fat. I now know that diet and cardio are key components on burning fat and building lean mass..so what type of diet should I eat? how many calories should I consume if my goal is to have a body like these guys.. (there stats are 5'11 180 lbs btw). I now swim three times a week for an hour and a half, lift weights 3x a week (high reps, low weight *16 reps to be exact so that I can build Lean muscle) I'm traumatized of gaining weight again because I DO NOT want to the the fat soft flabby guy I was at 190 lbs. What I don't get is that My buddy and I pretty much went on the same diet and he gained some lean mass while keeping his bf % low, while mine got super high. Its frustrating and I'm willing to do anything to have a body like the twins. Help please.....

----------


## Brohim

You want o look like those gay boy's? LOL 

Anyway ppl have different body types. Sounds like you are an endo. Those guy's are ecto. They can probably eat like horses and not put on any weight. 

How many carbs are you eating? Sounds like you need to lower your carb's and add in some cardio. 45 minutes before breakfast would be ideal. (running, sprinting, swimming,) switch it up. Lift 4x a week doesn't have to be high rep's. Try that for a while you should be able to drop your fat and reveal your muscle you added.

----------


## Brohim

And don't stop lifting heavy. You won't "tone" your muscles by lifting lighter. That is a bunch of BS. Lift as heavy as you can for 8-12 rep's.

----------


## brazilian10

i don't know exactly how many carbs I was eating but it was a lot with the protein bars, and raisin bread. Why should I do cardio in the morning? I actually work from 11 pm to 7am so my schedule is completely off..so AM would actually be around 3-4 pm. I've read in a couple threads that drinking a protein shake or any type of carb is key for a good cardio workout...And you guys are actually right, I've done some research recently and there's no such thing as "tone" so I'll still lift heavy (8-12 reps) And you're right Brohim I just realized I am indeed an endomorph which sucks.. One thing I don't know is how many calories should I be eating to put on lean mass like the twins and have ripped abs (lower bf%)..Anyone know a good diet plan for an endomorph/a good diet plan for me..? please

----------


## bobjack

protein bars are not a good choice of food... most of them have 20g+ of sugar

and as an endomorph the only thing different would probably be you can't handle dairy/simple carbs as well as others,also need to be more strict on the cardio

----------


## brazilian10

yeah man, definitely have to watch my carb intake, and go hard on cardio. Would you possibly know how many calories should i consume a day for building lean mass and lower bf? Any good diet plans?.........Anyone?

----------


## Aaryan

Welcome aboard. Check out the Nutrition Resource Forum for great info on bulking/cutting/gaining lean muscle. Good luck

----------


## brazilian10

I actually came across this sample cutting diet, can someone help me tailor it for me (5'11 165 lbs. 14% bf)
Sample Diet: 
Note: *This is a sample diet for a 200 pound gentleman who is wishing to cut*. We can assume his BF to be around 15%. This diet will NOT work for you if those criteria don’t apply to you; however it is easy to customize the below diet to take in account your own statistics. It is the principles that are applicable.. I am not going to post the total amount of calories, only the carb, protein and fat macros for the whole day.


Meal 1:
Lean Protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal Would a can of tuna be enough for the lean protein?

Meal 2: 
Protein shake/Lean Protein (2 tbsp flax) 

Meal 3:
Veggies, Lean Protein ......What lean protein would u suggest?


Workout

Meal 4:
PWO Nutrition...I know PWO stands for "postworkout nutrition" but any good meal ideas for this?

Meal 5:
Veggies, Lean Protein, 1/2 cup rice or oatmeal.

Meal 6:
Shake with Flax

That turns into approximately 300 grams protein, 130 grams Carbs, and 50 grams of fat.

and whats the approximate amount of calories should I be eating/and are in this diet?

----------


## --->>405<<---

brazilian welcome man..

read stickies:
1. dieting 101: cutting
2. tdee
3. how to bulk

ur not gonna really be able to burn fat and add muscle at the same time.. typically both need 2 opposite environments to occur..

cutting = burning fat = caloric *deficit*

bulking = gaining muscle (and fat usually) = caloric *surplus*

u say u dont understand what ur doing wrong.. chances are the main thing ur doing wrong is ur *DIET!*

ONCE U READ THE stickies i suggested post up what u think is ur TDEE and we can go from there.. we will get u on track as long as u take the recommendations given and do what we tell u to do  :Smilie:

----------


## Papiriqui

> I actually came across this sample cutting diet, can someone help me tailor it for me (5'11 165 lbs. 14% bf)
> Sample Diet: 
> Note: *This is a sample diet for a 200 pound gentleman who is wishing to cut*. We can assume his BF to be around 15%. This diet will NOT work for you if those criteria don’t apply to you; however it is easy to customize the below diet to take in account your own statistics. It is the principles that are applicable.. I am not going to post the total amount of calories, only the carb, protein and fat macros for the whole day.
> 
> 
> Meal 1:
> Lean Protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal Would a can of tuna be enough for the lean protein?
> 
> Meal 2: 
> ...


As mentioned by 405 read all the stickys he suggested. After that you will understand what lean protein means (chicken brest, ground beed, ground turkey, egg whites, beef steaks, etc) PWo could be composed of either a meal or both meal and pro shake. Customize that diet with foods you like and can eat easily, calorie intake depends on your tdee. So do a little reading and when your done customize the diet to fit you and post it her so everyone can give you tips and opinions.

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks guys, 405 I read all three stickies and man I learned A LOT. I ended up finding out that *my BMR is 1855.308 and my TDEE is 2875.73*. So if I'm at 5'11 and around 163 lbs and with an estimate of 13-14% bf would you guys suggest to focus on bulking or cutting?? (if i'm aiming to have a body like the twins) there stats are 5'11 175-180 lbs w an estimated fat of 8%). I was thinking of cutting first bc I still have some softness around my core. I'm starting to do cardio first thing in the AM everyday (I don't consume any carbs, but take a protein shake and black coffee) and I'm seeing fast results! what i'm still confused and having trouble is setting/organizing my diet. I've read read that meals should be protein/carb...protein/fat to help aid fat loss. Anyways, 405 or anyone have any good diet plan?

----------


## brazilian10

Here's a couple of recent pics of my body if that helps....can someone please guesstimate my bf%??

----------


## paul606

around 17%

----------


## brazilian10

Dang i need to lower my bf %...wow 17% is soo high -_-' I think I should stick to cutting bc I def don't want to look like a ball of fat...I don't understand why its so hard for my body to get rid of core fat with the tons of swimming I do. I was never been able to see my abs even at my lowest of 150 lbs. Is swimming even a good cardio workout?? I feel lighter after I run..

----------


## paul606

I was 30% mate and cut down to 12%.

Eat 500cal below maintenance, do 45 minutes low intensity cardio after your workouts and do 60 minutes fasted cardio on your days off lifting. Try to lift in the morning aswell, that way you can base carbs in your pre workout, post workout shake and post workout meal only.

----------


## paul606

Don't do zero carbs, yes you will loose weight quick but it will be put back on twice as quick when you resume a normal healthy diet. You're much better off having complex carbs (oats, brown rice etc.) around your workouts but not after lunch. You don't need to do zero carbs to cut

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks paul, could you clarify why its better to lift on the AM? I thought I needed carbs b4 weight training, plus I'm starting to run/sprint for 15-20 min in the AM on an empty stomach, or should i drink a protein shake b4?? And congrats on lowering your bf paul! How long did it take you to go from 30% to 12%?

----------


## paul606

Well what worked best for me was only eating carbs in the morning through to lunch and then fat/protein the rest of the day.

So i'd have my first meal at 5am, complex carbs and protein. An hour later at 6am i would lift followed by 45 minutes low intensity cardio. After my cardio i would have more complex carbs and my protein shake, then an hour or 2 after the shake i would have a solid meal with again complex carbs and protein. That would be my carb intake for the day, so from around 12-1pm onwards i would only have fat, protein and fiberous carbs (veggies).

I found slow cardio after lifting to be as beneficial as cardio on an empty stomach, plus who wants to go to the gym twice a day lol. Keep fasted cardio for your days off lifting.

Took me around 12 months to drop the pounds but i wasn't very strict and i did some things i regret like zero carbs (keto) which is why i like to help others from my mistakes.

----------


## brazilian10

Could I wake up, take a protein shake wait 45 mins then run and do hiit cardio for 15 mins everyday?..instead of doing low intensity cardio, cause I heard from various sources that hiit is better for fat loss. Also should I take a protein shake before AM cardio or should I run on an empty stomach?

----------


## paul606

You need to lift weights buddy, lifting weights not only builds muscle to give you a more aesthethic physique, but it also burns calories which aids fat loss; you hit 2 birds with 1 stone when you lift.

You would not get the same physique as the guys you posted above without lifting, even if you were less than 10% bodyfat

----------


## paul606

As to hiit vs liss (low intensity steady state), you will burn more calories doing hiit although majority of those calories will come from carbs, or if no carbs are readily available then you body will burn muscle for fuel. Liss on the other hand uses stored fat for the majority of fuel.

You could be less than 10% bodyfat but not have much muscle and it wouldn't look anywhere near as aesthetic as someone with muscle at 12-13%.

----------


## paul606

And if your diet is good, there is no need to do cardio what so ever to cut

----------


## --->>405<<---

> As to hiit vs liss (low intensity steady state), you will burn more calories doing hiit although majority of those calories will come from carbs, or if no carbs are readily available then you body will burn muscle for fuel. Liss on the other hand uses stored fat for the majority of fuel.
> 
> You could be less than 10% bodyfat but not have much muscle and it wouldn't look anywhere near as aesthetic as someone with muscle at 12-13%.


Paul i agree with u in terms of keto.. But not for the reason u give.. When u go back to a diet including carbs if u do it correctly theres no reason u have to gain back weight..

Also ur body will not use muscle from doing hiit unless it has to.. First itll use carbs. Then muscle glycogen. Then bodyfat. Muscle is the last resort. At his bf muscle being consumed for energy is not an issue. 

Brazil: do fasted cardio in the am (no protein shake, no anything except maybe some bcaas).. Do hiit in the am fasted if u want to a couple days per week u will be fine.. 

When i get to computer ill give a better response!

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks 405..I'll def start taking BCAAS in the morning before cardio. How many times a week should I lift? And any good diet plans is my TDEE is 2875.73, because you said to cut I needed to be in a caloric deficit of -500 I'd have to consume around 2375 correct. 405 can someone PLEASE help me put together a diet plan..it'll be greatly appreciated. This time O don't want to make the mistake of going into a caloric surplus and taking too much carbs like I did b4 which caused me to get fat..I wanna be precise this time!

----------


## --->>405<<---

at 165lbs @15-17% bf ur tdee (i get) @2650cals

if i were u id cut at 1900cals and see how u go.. i ran a deficit of 950cals from same formula but my tdee was 3100 so i still got to eat 2150cals.. 1900 will give u a 750cal deficit.. this is def not too high of a deficit to run IMO based on my experience with this formula.. for strait low carb i did very well with 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat. keeping carbs at or below 20% total cals will prime u for burning fat.. 

60/20/20
1900cals
285g pro
95g carbs
42g fat

to give u comparison with the tdee formula i weigh 192 @10-12%bf and cut at 2200cals.. <--- should point out the obvious to u  :Wink: 

in the beginning i counted all carbs but now i dont count veggies.. with 95g carbs u may do either of ur choosing.. depending how fast u want results and how dedicated u are.. 95g carbs 7days per week counting veggies will not give u much starch.. i think i got (with 100g) 1/4 cup oats twice per day and 4oz sweet potato + veggies and thats it! either way u will wanna refeed every 14days around 250g carbs (coming from complex starchy sources). once u get down to 12% (ish) and/or ur progress slows u may then wanna consider cycling ur carbs..

also: *GET UR BF CHEKD PROFESSIONALLY PRONTO!*

----------


## brazilian10

Ok, will check my bf ASAP 405..I've found this 1900 calories diet on bodybuilding forum. Should I go ahead and do it?

500 AM Wake and do morning cardio

545 AM Breakfast: 1 cup oats,banana and 1 scoop whey(20 g)

700 AM weight lifting

845 AM PWM: 2 scoop whey (40 g)

Snack: 4 egg whites,carrots

Lunch: 2 cans of Tuna on whole wheat

Dinner: Chicken breast, greens and vinaigrette dressing.

Is this meal actually 1900 calories? Should I modify it or leave it how it is??

----------


## --->>405<<---

Do u have to lift at 0700? If so id prob put the cardio after the lift.. 

On my phone again so have to keep it short..

1. Id drop the banana and add oats or sweet potato or brn rice PWO. ( personal pref id have real food in meal 1 for protein; eggwhite omelette 1egg, 5-6 whites)

2. Id swap the carrots for green veggie

3. Replace bread with one of the 3 carb choices mentioned in # 1

4. Be sure to total macros for ur entire day as well as cals

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks for the advice 405, I'm still confused on the AM cardio, shouldn't it be better to do cardio on empty stomach first thing in the AM to maximize fat loss? Wouldn't that be better instead of doing cardio right after lifting, plus I barely have any energy left after lifting, do I have a lot to lose if I do this? And would the diet be decent after I switch with the foods you told me to replace? Is it 60p/20c/20f? Note I see a lot of carbs and barely no fat, or am I wrong?

----------


## --->>405<<---

PWO cardio is a similar state to am fasted which is why its recommended.. Its why u have no energy like u said  :Smilie: 

If ur fat macros dont = 20% u can supplement with nuts, natty pb, fish oil, etc..

If u wanna do am fasted cardio knock urself out but id have a few hrs between it and lifting as well as a meal..

----------


## brazilian10

PWO cardio is a similar state to am fasted which is why its recommended. Its why u have no energy like u said...that makes sense, ill actually give it a try. How long should my cardio be? and what intensity? Also like paul said what worked best for me was only eating carbs in the morning through to lunch and then fat/protein the rest of the day...I definitely want to try what Paul suggested, PAUL could you please post your diet, or a quick example of it........?



500 AM Protein, complex carb...*so would 5 egg whites and 1/2 cup of oats be good?*

600 AM lifting and cardio ( like Paul does )

745 AM *after workout/PWO nutrition* Protein, complex carb...*would 1 slice of wheat bread and 2 scoops of whey (40g) be good to cover this meal?
*
1000 AM More protein, complex carbs...*2 cans of tuna with a tbsp of mayo and 1 slice of wheat bread be good?*

------------------Carb intake ends for the day------------------------------------------------------------

0100 PM (lunch)Protein, fat, veggies....*chicken breast, 1 tbsp of olive oil, and a cup of mixed veggies good?*

How many more meals would you eat after lunch? And what do they consist of?? Hope hearing from you man  :Smilie:

----------


## paul606

This is what my cutting diet looked like:

DIET - protein/carbs/fat/calories
05:00 - 60g oats 8/32/6/228, 7 egg whites + 1 whole egg 35/2/5/189 | [43/34/11/414]
06:00 - 60 mins weights + 45 mins cardio
08:00 - whey shake 48/4/2/220, 60g oats 8/32/6/228 | [56/36/8/448]
11.00 - 150g chicken breast 44/0/0/292, 125g brown rice 3/30/1/140 | [47/30/1/432]
14:00 - 140g tuna 35/0/13/258, whey shake 12/1/0/55 | [47/1/13/313]
17:00 - 200g kangaroo 42/2/2/193 + salad | [42/2/2/193]
20:00 - casein shake [48/3/2/220]

Total - 283/106/37/2020

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks so much bro, I appreciate it. How long were you on the cutting diet? And is casein protein necessary? Can i replace it with cottage cheese? kangaroo!? Lmfao, are you Aussie mate XD never had it actually, how does it taste?

----------


## paul606

i was on and off it for 6 months, changing it around here and there. cottage cheese is fine. kangaroo is the best source of red meat available, very low fat, high protein and iron. it's a more delicate flavor compared to beef, it best cooked rare/medium rare. yes im aussie  :Smilie:

----------


## brazilian10

Cool mate XD I don't think it'll be easy to find kangaroo meat here in Florida lol. I'll have to replace it with ground beef or turkey? How many times a week did you lift while on this diet? And would you still follow the diet on non lifting/cardio days? and what about rest days?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> PWO cardio is a similar state to am fasted which is why its recommended. Its why u have no energy like u said...that makes sense, ill actually give it a try. How long should my cardio be? and what intensity? Also like paul said what worked best for me was only eating carbs in the morning through to lunch and then fat/protein the rest of the day...I definitely want to try what Paul suggested, PAUL could you please post your diet, or a quick example of it........?
> 
> 
> 
> 500 AM Protein, complex carb...*so would 5 egg whites and 1/2 cup of oats be good?* *sounds good just hit total daily macros*
> 
> 600 AM lifting and cardio ( like Paul does )
> 
> 745 AM *after workout/PWO nutrition* Protein, complex carb...*would 1 slice of wheat bread and 2 scoops of whey (40g) be good to cover this meal?
> ...


*how many meals depends on total allowable cals plus how many u already have listed... id have meat and veggies after pwo for the rest of the day... except before bed have meat/protein and fat (if necessary).. id move the evoo around if i were u.. chances r u wont need too much of it.. for fat when cutting i like natty PB.. have it with lowfat cottage cheese before bed .. like 1cup cott cheese and 32g PB (2tbs)*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> This is what my cutting diet looked like:
> 
> DIET - protein/carbs/fat/calories
> 05:00 - 60g oats 8/32/6/228, 7 egg whites + 1 whole egg 35/2/5/189 | [43/34/11/414]
> 06:00 - 60 mins weights + 45 mins cardio
> 08:00 - whey shake 48/4/2/220, 60g oats 8/32/6/228 | [56/36/8/448]
> 11.00 - 150g chicken breast 44/0/0/292, 125g brown rice 3/30/1/140 | [47/30/1/432]
> 14:00 - 140g tuna 35/0/13/258, whey shake 12/1/0/55 | [47/1/13/313]
> 17:00 - 200g kangaroo 42/2/2/193 + salad | [42/2/2/193]
> ...


paul that diet looks pretty good man! personally i like meat vs shake esp when cutting and food intake is limited  :Smilie:

----------


## paul606

> Cool mate XD I don't think it'll be easy to find kangaroo meat here in Florida lol. I'll have to replace it with ground beef or turkey? How many times a week did you lift while on this diet? And would you still follow the diet on non lifting/cardio days? and what about rest days?


95/5 ground beef or lean steak will do fine. I lift 4 days, mon, tue, thu and fri and did an hours fasted cardio on my rest days except for sunday which was a total rest day. On the fasted cardio non lifting days i would skip the first meal And train completely fasted then just continue from meal 2.

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks guys, btw Paul how does your workout routine look like man? I know you lift 4x a week but what body parts on what days do you workout? Doing p90x but I got tired of it bc it's getting to repetitive so I wanna switch it up a bit..can you show me a quick overview of your workout routine. Hope to hear from you soon man.

----------


## brazilian10

I'll post some pics of myself after 2 weeks on this diet  :Smilie:

----------


## paul606

I always lift hard and heavy, 4x8-12 reps for most exercises.

mon - chest/bi's
tue - legs/core
thu - back/tri's
fri - shoulders

focus mainly on main compound exercises eg. bench press, squats, seated rows etc.

----------


## brazilian10

thanks Paul  :Smilie:  Could you be more specific on what exercises you do for each day? How many times a week do you hit abs? Thanks again man.

----------


## paul606

I mix up the order each workout to keep my body guessing.

Monday - incline bench, peck deck, flat bench, decline pullovers, dumbell curls, preacher curls.
Tue - leg extensions, squats, leg curls, 45deg leg pres, calf raises, weighted sit-ups, hanging leg raises.
Thu - wide-grip chin ups, bent over rows, lat pulldowns, seated cable row, skull crushers, tricep cable pushdowns.
Fri - side dumbell raises, military press, reverse peck deck (for rear delts), upright rows, shrugs.

I'd do more abs after cardio saturday morning, always weighted ab work.

----------


## brazilian10

Hey people, I followed the diet and til this day (after almost 3 months)****Note that I started being serious 1 month ago*** I'm now down to 150 lbs, but I still cant see my six pack though idk why, but everybody has been telling me I look leaner and I feel like my bf% is around 13 now. I followed the diet Paul gave me and it worked really well I lost 15 lbs in one month and maintained a decent amount of muscle. But will I still gain muscle on this cutting diet?Or did i hit a plateau cause Im not getting any bigger...also how important is to count calories and how do you do it without it driving you insane? I'll post a pic when I get home.

----------


## brazilian10

can somebody guess my bf%?

----------


## brazilian10

Here's another pic..I just get frustrated by my mid section, it doesn't matter how low my weight is I can never have a six pack -_- ....hope Paul is still here..

----------


## brazilian10

Anyone?

----------


## --->>405<<---

brazilian what r ur complete stats? age weight height bf%? 13% maybe i suggest u get it tested to be sure.. 

post ur complete diet u have been eating including total cals and macros

i dont even know who paul is. ive been on here daily for a year..

----------


## brazilian10

hey 305, stats are 5'11 150 lbs 13% bf? TDEE is 2650 cals, and because I was cutting I cut my calorie intake to 1900 cals a day. 

My diet:
Breakfast: 4 egg white + 1 whole egg + 40 grams old fashioned oatmeal
meal 2: 1 cup of chicken breast fajitas and 1 cup of brown rice
Work out
Post workout meal: 2 scoops of whey (48 grams of protein) + 40g of oatmeal
meal 4: 1 can of tuna + 2 scoops of whey protein
meal 5: 1 cup of chicken breast fajitas + 1 1/2 cup of Brocolli
meal 6: 1 cup cottage cheese + 2 tbs of peanut of butter

----------


## --->>405<<---

at 150lbs 13%bf u have 130.5lbs LBM

rough starting maintenance: LBM x 15

130.5 x 15 = 1957cals (rough maintenance)

for deficit id reduce to 1650cals and run it 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat

1650cals
247g pro
82g carbs
36g fat

refeed every 14 days at 250g carbs keeping the rest of ur diet the exact same. 

position ur carbs at 40g pre and post workout. the rest of ur meals have green veggies and dont worry about the carbs in them. 

cardio 5x per week am fasted or pwo or HIIT..

u could also consider cycling ur carbs. this would require more effort in laying out diet. also some research on ur part.. 

chek out this thread if ur interested in cycling carbs (which may be a good route for u):

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...4#.UGcAfk3eemg

----------


## brazilian10

*for deficit id reduce to 1650cals and run it 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat* What do you exactly mean by 60/20/20? Do u mean that every mean should have 60g of protein 20g of carbs and 20g of fat? What are the benefits of carb cycling? And will I still keep on losing weight on this diet, because my goal isnt to lose weight anymore but to keep my muscle mass, and slowly keep on losing bf, I want to go down to 10% bf. So in general I want to stay around 150-160 lower my bf to 10% and keep a decent amount of muscle..

----------


## --->>405<<---

Read sticky: dieting 101: cutting

U know less than i thought (sorry not to sound mean)

60/20/20 is the percentage if total cals coming from each macro group (pro/carb/fat) respectively:

1650 cals x .60 = 990cals from protein (at 4 cals per gram = 247.5g protein)

1650 x .20 = 330cals from carbs (at 4cals per gram = 82.5g carbs)

1650 x .20 = 330cals from fat (at 9cals per gram = 36.6667g fat)

Get it? Keeping protein high (247g 130lb LBM = 1.9g per lb LBM) should help preserve muscle. We are not in the weight loss business here dude. Were in the body recomposition business! U may lose some LBm while cutting which is why i suggested cycling carbs. 

U are fairly lean now, lean enuff to cycle carbs IMO. Did u read the thread i bumpd for u? If not read it.

----------


## brazilian10

Ohh makes complete sense,thanks man. Thanks for laying the math it really helped me understand it better. But How am I supposed to make a diet plan with the precise amount of calories and grams of p/c/f? I never exactly counted how many calories and grams of p/c/f were in each meal. For example, I know 1 boneless skinless chicken breast has 26 g of protein, and because my daily protein intake should be around 247.5 g I divided it by 6 meals which told me I should eat 41 g of protein Per meal..so all this time I've only been eating a lil more than half of the protein, because i only ate 1 chicken breast -_-'. i guide myself on cups, like when im cooking for the week i make chicken breast fajitas and make one cup of chicken breast one meal, so i suppose i was only eating 26g if protein right ?? also I'll get right on reading carb cycling.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ yes, looks like you are not eating enuff chicken. 

there are apps that give you the macros such at fitnesspal, livestrong.com. Just select the food item, enter the portion size and adjust as necessary.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ohh makes complete sense,thanks man. Thanks for laying the math it really helped me understand it better. But How am I supposed to make a diet plan with the precise amount of calories and grams of p/c/f? I never exactly counted how many calories and grams of p/c/f were in each meal. For example, *I know 1 boneless skinless chicken breast has 26 g of protein*, and because my daily protein intake should be around 247.5 g I divided it by 6 meals which told me I should eat 41 g of protein Per meal..so all this time I've only been eating a lil more than half of the protein, because i only ate 1 chicken breast -_-'. i guide myself on cups, like when im cooking for the week i make chicken breast fajitas and make one cup of chicken breast one meal, so i suppose i was only eating 26g if protein right ?? also I'll get right on reading carb cycling.


how do u know 1 chikn breast has 26g protein? what if one chikn breast weighs 7.6oz and another one weighs 8.3oz?? by ur logic they both will have the same amt of protein because they are both "one chikn breast".. 

in reality 4oz *RAW* chikn has approx 26g protein. u need to purchase a food scale and weigh everything u eat uncooked. this will give u the most accurate guesstimation of the total cals and macros ur putting in your body.

u need to do like GGR said and get an online calorie/macronutrient counter to track ur cals and macros. i personally use caloriecountdotcom. i have an app for my iphone. these cal counters are the only way to go. im going to assume ur a fairly intelligent fellow and can figure it out once u start playing with it  :Wink:  if u have a prob feel free to ask here and im sure we can trouble shoot for u.

build a diet hitting the macros i suggested at 60/20/20 (if thats what u decide to run) and manipulate the serving sizes in the cal counter app until u hit ur desired totals. considering the fact that u do not count or track macros its no wonder ur progress has stalled. (makes me think of the "intuitive eating" LOL). 

let me know when u have read the carb cycle thread and have a decent understanding of what it entails.

----------


## brazilian10

Ok, first thing ill go but a food scale from Walmart today, read the carb cycling and download calorie count app :-) will get back at you soon bro

----------


## brazilian10

Downloaded myfitnesspal app and it seems very helpful an I also Bought a food scale today  :Big Grin: ...I'm just a bit confused on how people say to measure you're food especially meat raw? what about measuring it cooked? Wouldn't it be a pain in the ass to measure meat and chicken raw...
So you measure it out and cook them separately?? 
What if you are cooking in bulk??

----------


## Riptorn

When you say measure do you mean weigh the meats? If so most meats are weighed precook due to varying degrees of moisture loss resulting in post cooked meat weights varying as much as 33ish%. For the most part post cooked meat retains 95-99% of its protein. Fat can vary a lot.

----------


## --->>405<<---

weigh all ur meat raw dude.. like rip torn said. meat loses moisture when its cooked and weighs less. 

same goes with foods u add water to like oats and brn rice. u wanna measure it DRY not cooked.

all food should be measured (weighed) in its natural (pre-cooked) state.

----------


## brazilian10

weighing meat raw it is  :Smilie:  Could you guys critique my diet plan? I want to try to make each meal have around 40 grams of protein, just want to make sure if you guys can tell me if I'm hitting my macros right. Heres what 405 told me my diet should be close to: *1650cals 247g protein 82g carbs 36g fat*..am I hitting my macros correctly?? Any suggestions on foods I should incorporate in this diet? Any foods I should take out?

DIET- protein/carbs/fat/calories

1)Breakfast: 5 egg whites + 1 whole egg 21/0/5/156 + whole grain oats 40g 5/27/3/150 + 1/2 scoop of whey (13g of protein) 13/4/1/70 
[ 39/31/9/376 ]

Workout

2) Post workout meal: 1 1/2 scoops of whey protein 40/12/3/210 + 40g of oats 5/27/3/150 [ 45/39/6/360 ]

3) Lunch: 6 oz of chicken breast 40/0/3.8/165 + 3/4 cup of brown rice 4/38/2/170 [ 44/38/5.8/335 ]

4)Meal: Crackers + 6 oz of tuna in water 43/0/1/197 

5) Meal: 6 oz of chicken breast 40/0/3.8/165 + Veggies 74g 1/3/0/20 [ 41/3/3.8/185 ]

6) Meal: 1 cup of low fat cottage cheese [ 22/14/5/180 ]

*Grand Total: 235 grams of protein/ 125 grams of carbs/ 31g of fat/ 1633 calories*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> weighing meat raw it is  Could you guys critique my diet plan? I want to try to make each meal have around 40 grams of protein, just want to make sure if you guys can tell me if I'm hitting my macros right. Heres what 405 told me my diet should be close to: *1650cals 247g protein 82g carbs 36g fat*..am I hitting my macros correctly?? Any suggestions on foods I should incorporate in this diet? Any foods I should take out?
> 
> DIET- protein/carbs/fat/calories
> 
> 1)Breakfast: 5 egg whites + 1 whole egg 21/0/5/156 + whole grain oats 40g 5/27/3/150 + 1/2 scoop of whey (13g of protein) 13/4/1/70 
> [ 39/31/9/376 ]
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...


dropping the rice should put ur carbs closer to where u need them. u could add a couple egg whites to meal 1 to get ur protein closer to 247g. dont worry about the carbs from the green veggies u add.

also not that it matters but ur brn rice carb macro for 3/4 cup is 38g?? my rice i use has 132g carbs in 1 cup. u must be measuring this cooked. when u use rice u should weigh/measure it dry.. same with oats or anything u add water to. (pasta, etc..)

----------


## brazilian10

Hey guys just wanted to keep in touch and let you know that its been a couple weeks on this diet and I weigh 160 lbs (gained around 5 lbs ) guessing those 5lbs come from mostly muscle, It def seems that my bf% has lowered though, I'll post some pics later..and would def like for you guys to guesstimate my bf%...I have a couple questions on how important is it to eat breakfast early in the AM? Recently I've been taking breakfast around 10 am, is it too late?.
Here are the pics:

----------


## brazilian10

Anyone? 405?

----------


## --->>405<<---

id put u around 15%bf.. give or take.. from the looks of u u could prob benefit from cycling ur carbs. that would be my next move if i were u if reducing bf% further is ur goal.

----------


## brazilian10

Reducing bf% is definitely my goal 405, while still being able to build muscle. I read the cycling carb link you posted and it was clear. So bc I went from 155 lbs to 160 now I should readjust. 

At 5'11 160 lbs 15% bf my TDEE would be 2823 calories, my LBM would be 140? *Are my numbers correct?* Please feel free to make any corrections bro

so, (TDEE)2823 cals - (a deficit of)800 cals= 2023 cals which I should consume on my moderate days.
so Moderate days look like: 2023 calories
How much protein?
How much carbs?
How much fat?
I ask this because my stats have changed and I assume that the number of calories, grams of protein, carbs, and fat I should consume should increase? Also, I'm aware of how I need to reduce my carb intake on low days by half the grams I take on moderate days, and on high days double it. While leaving the amount of proteins, fats and (calories?)the same all through the week of course.
I'll use the same schedule you use as in: Mon(low), Tues(low), Wed(low), Thurs(High), Fri(mod), Sat(mod), Sun(mod) =)
I'm definitely excited to start this, and hopefully see my stubborn fat go away lol  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

at 160lbs 15%bf u have 136lbs LBM

136 x 15 = 2040 (rough maintenance)

IMO u should start ur moderate day at 1750cals

carbs 150g = 600cals
fat 20% = 38g (350cals)

600 + 350 = 950cals

1750 - 950 = 800cals (protein) 200g

moderate day:
1750cals
200g pro
150g carbs
38g fat

low day:
200g pro
50g carbs (veg only)
38g fat

high day:
200g pro
250g carbs
38g fat

i would get ur bf% chekd if possible. u dont wanna be guessing at how much LBM u have..

cardio am fasted days 1-4 (refeed day 4) and pm day 7 moderate intensity 45mins

----------


## brazilian10

ok, so on moderate and high days Im allowed to eat carbs such as brown rice, oatmeal, sweet potato,wheat bread, and even pasta? while on low days solely vegetables? (that meaning no oatmeal for breakfast?), so breakfast on a low day would be an egg white omelet w veggies, as opposed to my regular egg white, oatmeal breakfast..? Also, how early should I eat breakfast??

----------


## --->>405<<---

Doesnt maTter when u eat brkfast as long as its after ur cardio. On low days my breakfast is 1cup egg whites and 8oz 96/4 ground beef cookd together and then topped with texas pete. Of course this is with me eating 350g protein but u get the idea. I usually have 1000g green beans and 1000g broccoli (these are daily totals and work out to 65g carbs which is fine IMO).

----------


## brazilian10

Oh ok, makes sense. Could you please check my moderate day diet man? 

DIET- protein/carbs/fat/calories

1)Breakfast: 5 egg whites + 1 whole egg 21/0/5/156 + whole grain oats 40g 5/27/3/150 + 1/2 scoop of whey (13g of protein) 13/4/1/70 
*[ 39/31/9/376 ]*

Workout

2) Post workout meal: 1 1/2 scoops of whey protein 40/12/3/210 + 40g of oats 5/27/3/150 *[ 45/39/6/360 ]*

3) Lunch: 6 oz of chicken breast 40/0/3.8/165 + 3/4 cup of brown rice 4/38/2/170* [ 44/38/5.8/335 ]* 

4)Meal: 6 oz of tuna in water 43/0/1/197 + 1 cup of brocolli 2/4/0/30 *[45/4/1/227]*

5) Meal: 6 oz of chicken breast 40/0/3.8/165 + Veggies 74g 1/3/0/20 *[ 41/3/3.8/185 ]*

6) Meal: 1/2 cup of fat free cottage cheese 11/16/0/80 + 1 tbsp of natty peanut butter 3.5/8/7.5/95 *[14.5/16/7.5/175]*

*GRAND TOTAL: 228g of pro/ 131g of carb/ 33g of fat/ 1658 calories*

I need 19g of carbs and 5g of fat more to reach my my new macros goal of _( 200/150/38/1750 )_ for moderate days.. I'm having trouble finding where and what foods to incorporate in my diet to reach it...any suggestions?

----------


## --->>405<<---

totaling ur macros i get 1733cals.. leave the diet where u have it. i suggest weighing/measuring ur rice dry. 3/4cup dry brn rice i use has about 90g carbs. u have 3/4cup of rice = 38g carbs which tells me ur measuring it cooked. 

*MEASURE ALL FOOD IN ITS RAW STATE*

run the diet like u have it for moderate. simply drop ur carbs completely and add in veggies for low days and increase ur carbs to 250g for high days..

when u run short on a particular macro all u need to do is increase ur portions to compensate. if, for example, ur 20g carbs short and eating 40g oats, simply increase ur oats portion to 50g and see where ur at. u just have to play with it until u hit ur goal macros.

----------


## brazilian10

hey 405, today is my first day starting carb cycling. How does your post workout meal look like on low days? Giving the fact that I need to avoid oatmeal..and what kind of exercises do you do on low days when your energy is scarce?

----------


## --->>405<<---

since this is ur first day i would not expect ur energy to be low since u ate carbs yesterday.

low carb days i have 8-16oz meat + 300g-600g broccoli usually PWO.. lately its been 16oz chikn breast and 600g broccoli

*LOW DAY COMPLETE DIET FOR ME* 

meal1: 1cup eggwhites, 8oz lean beef

meal2: (PWO) 16oz chikn, 600g broc

meal3: 8oz beef, 500g green beans

meal4: 8oz chikn, 500g green beans

----------


## brazilian10

My post workout meals usually consist of 2 scoops of whey and oatmeal, so is 2 scoops of whey protein and 400g of brocolli ok? why do you eat 8-16 oz of meat :0, thats a lot compared to the 6 oz of meat i consume. just wondering... And how does your workout schedule look like? could you show me a brief summary of it? Thanks in advance bro.

----------


## largerthannormal

just my 2 cents but id worry about throwing some muscle on those bones bro if those pics are 165lbs you wont even start to look cut until u drop 15lbs..

if this pics are at 190( i dought) cause im 190 and am much much larger at 12% and 5'11"

unless your goal is to become a shredded toothpick id reconsider(similar to your models which are not 145lbs)

----------


## largerthannormal

although ur second pics do look much better

----------


## brazilian10

@largerthannormal yeah I understand but a year ago I packed muscle and fat by eating a bulk diet and reached 180 lbs (the highest i ever been) and I hated it, I felt bloated and I didn't look right. The thing is my goal isn't to be huge, but have decent muscle and be cut..I dont want to weigh more than 170 lbs that's for sure... and Isn't carb cycling all about losing bf while building muscle?? And the models weigh 180 not 145 lol

----------


## mockery

carb cycling is more about getting a set amount of calories ( lets say over 8 days) on the days that you really need the calories or dont need them. Cycling them to make much better use of them then following teh exact same micros day in and day out.

----------


## brazilian10

I'm confused  :Frown: ...so I can't build muscle while lowering bodyfat? Will I get even skinnier with carb cycling?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'm confused ...so I can't build muscle while lowering bodyfat? Will I get even skinnier with carb cycling?


typically NO u cant do both. occasionally it occurs (usually with gear). think about it. u build muscle with a SURPLUS of cals. u lose fat with a DEFICIT of cals. 

how can u be both in a surplus and a deficit at the same time??

define skinnier. do u mean lose muscle or body fat?? on a carb cycle diet u should retain most LBM and drop bf%.

----------


## brazilian10

I didn't know that, I thought you told me carb cycling would've help me gain muscle mass while still lowering my bf...like largerthannormal said and I agree, I def don't want to look like a toothpick. My goal weight is to be 170 lbs and 10-12% bf (got ten more lbs of muscle to gain, and around 5% bf to lose)...so should i stop with carb cycling? I dont want to get fat though like last time bros, kinda scared...i dont know what to do? calorie surplus? then after reaching goal weight start carb cycling? Ugh it always seems that when I finally start getting something its always ends up wrong, Fml. I mean I did lose weight with 405s tips and went from 175 lbs to 160 lbs..but I want to still be able to gain some muscle while keeping my bf low..like I said b4 I want to go up to 170 lbs with avoiding the most fat gain possible...so that cutting wont be a bi*ch like this time.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> And will I still keep on losing weight on this diet, because *my goal isnt to lose weight anymore but to keep my muscle mass, and slowly keep on losing bf, I want to go down to 10% bf. So in general I want to stay around 150-160 lower my bf to 10% and keep a decent amount of muscle.*.


This is what i am going by. If u want to gain muscle ur gonna have to either lean bulk or bulk. Chances are with either u will put on some fat. Hopefully less with lean bulk but still prob some.

----------


## brazilian10

Yeah, sorry bro just realized that at 160 I look skinny and not aesthetic lol..I realized that 170 lbs I should be height/weight proportionate (with low bf of course) Are there any threads explaining lean bulk, or could you explain me what lean bulk consists of?? I want to start asap so I can reach 170 lbs and then start cutting and cycling my carbs ...so far I know that for a lean bulk I need a surplus of my 2040 cals maintenance or my TDEE? How many more cals should I consume and how would my macros look on this lean bulk?? Thanks again bro, I really want to do this right and not make the same mistakes I did in the past..

----------


## --->>405<<---

Imo u could use a bit more muscle across the shoulders and in the arms. Ur pecs dont look too bad. 

Interesting the sudden 180 degree change after the comment made by largerthannormal.. Only YOU can decide what look u wanna have. Not all guys want to be big. Some want to have a bit of muscle but more emphasis on being lean and streamlined. Its all down to what YOU want. 

Im saying this so u dont let some other dudes opinion of what he thinks looks good affect ur decision. Everyone is difft. What someone else thinks (while it may be constructive criticism) compared to ur feelings and thoughts dont mean jack!!! 

If u wanna lean bulk id suggest maybe 350cal surplus at 50/30/20 pro/carb/fat split. Keep ur carbs around ur workout. U could also reduce carbs on non training days. It may take a little playing with to find the sweet spot.  :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal

> @largerthannormal yeah I understand but a year ago I packed muscle and fat by eating a bulk diet and reached 180 lbs (the highest i ever been) and I hated it, I felt bloated and I didn't look right. The thing is my goal isn't to be huge, but have decent muscle and be cut..I dont want to weigh more than 170 lbs that's for sure... and Isn't carb cycling all about losing bf while building muscle?? And the models weigh 180 not 145 lol


they must be 6ft 5 then. lol

when you add weight your going to feel bloated , its simply a characteristic of it..usually uncomfy fullness due to the amount of eating. I recemend taking a better approach at bulking bro, have some of us look over your bulk diet so we can keep the bulk as lean as possible. keep ur macros split correctly and eating times correct. drink as much water as possible to keep your body from storing it. not sure if your anobolic or not( didnt read full post) but we can look into some chems to keep you from retaining water which can help with that uncomfy bloated feeling. 

over all you want to be a more cut larger version of yourself. so bulk up like i said in the correct fashon. then if your bf is not where you like it to be you can start to shred from there...

----------


## largerthannormal

> Imo u could use a bit more muscle across the shoulders and in the arms. Ur pecs dont look too bad. 
> 
> Interesting the sudden 180 degree change after the comment made by largerthannormal.. Only YOU can decide what look u wanna have. Not all guys want to be big. Some want to have a bit of muscle but more emphasis on being lean and streamlined. Its all down to what YOU want. 
> 
> Im saying this so u dont let some other dudes opinion of what he thinks looks good affect ur decision. Everyone is difft. What someone else thinks (while it may be constructive criticism) compared to ur feelings and thoughts dont mean jack!!! 
> 
> *If u wanna lean bulk id suggest maybe 350cal surplus at 50/30/20 pro/carb/fat split. Keep ur carbs around ur workout. U could also reduce carbs on non training days. It may take a little playing with to find the sweet spot.*


im stealing this info!!  :Smilie:  this is what i was looking for  :Smilie:

----------


## brazilian10

_"If u wanna lean bulk id suggest maybe 350cal surplus at 50/30/20 pro/carb/fat split. Keep ur carbs around ur workout. U could also reduce carbs on non training days. It may take a little playing with to find the sweet spot."_ 

So a surplus of 350 cals from my 2040 cal maintenance correct? which equals 2390 cals per day. I'll start making my lean bulk diet, but before I need to know how many grams of protein, carbs and fat should I consume to hit the correct macros.

*Imo u could use a bit more muscle across the shoulders and in the arms. Ur pecs dont look too bad.* 
Lol, thanks for the advise man, with this new lean bulk diet I should be able to start packing some muscle in my shoulders and arms (def my forearms)

----------


## largerthannormal

yes in a 50% protein 30% complex carbs and 20% fats at 405 says.... if you need it broke down easier 1 gram of protein = 4cals / 1 gram carbs also is 4 cals / 1 gram fat is 9 cals. break your cals up into those percentages using 405s macor suggestion and yes 350 above .. i am actually going to try this today as well.... i agree with it totally...

----------


## largerthannormal

also 2040 sounds quite low, what tdee did you use?

----------


## brazilian10

> they must be 6ft 5 then. lol
> 
> when you add weight your going to feel bloated , its simply a characteristic of it..usually uncomfy fullness due to the amount of eating. I recemend taking a better approach at bulking bro, have some of us look over your bulk diet so we can keep the bulk as lean as possible. keep ur macros split correctly and eating times correct. drink as much water as possible to keep your body from storing it. not sure if your anobolic or not( didnt read full post) *but we can look into some chems to keep you from retaining water which can help with that uncomfy bloated feeling. 
> * Def look forward on getting some good info on that!
> over all you want to be a more cut larger version of yourself. so bulk up like i said in the correct fashon. then if your bf is not where you like it to be you can start to shred from there...


You got it right man, I want to bulk and try to avoid fat gains (I tend to store fat easily around my belly, love handles and chest) so a lean bulk is a must in my case. In general I KNOW that to bulk I'll always gain some unwanted fat but, there must be ways to minimize it..Look forward on reading your input, Thanks.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> [I]
> So a surplus of 350 cals from my 2040 cal maintenance correct? which equals 2390 cals per day. I'll start making my lean bulk diet, but before *I need to know how many grams of protein, carbs and fat should I consume to hit the correct macros.*


round it off at 2400cals. remember u may need to make adjustments. give it 2 or 3 weeks and see how ur body reacts. take tape measurements of ur waist, chest, shoulders. this way u can see if ur gaining in the right places. 

as far as macro split u need to learn this bro. 

50% protein = total cals x .50(%pro) = (2400 x .50) = 1200(cals from protein) protein has 4cals per gram so 1200/4 = 300 (grams protein)

lets see if u can do this with the other 2!  :Wink:

----------


## brazilian10

> round it off at 2400cals. remember u may need to make adjustments. give it 2 or 3 weeks and see how ur body reacts. take tape measurements of ur waist, chest, shoulders. this way u can see if ur gaining in the right places. 
> 
> as far as macro split u need to learn this bro. 
> 
> 50% protein = total cals x .50(%pro) = (2400 x .50) = 1200(cals from protein) protein has 4cals per gram so 1200/4 = 300 (grams protein)
> 
> lets see if u can do this with the other 2!


Haha ok, I'll try 0:-)

30% carbs= 2400 x .30= 720 (cals from carbs) so if carbs have 4cals per gram 720/4= 180 grams of carbs

20% fat= 2400 x .20= 480 (cals from fat) so if fats have 9 cals per gram 480/9= 53 grams of fat

So in conclusion my lean bulk macros are: 
2400 cals
300g of pro
180g of carbs
53g of fat

Does that look ok? And I'll start working on my diet and post it soon  :Smilie:

----------


## brazilian10

_
"also 2040 sounds quite low, what tdee did you use?"_

You think so?...I used this: at 160lbs 15%bf u have 136lbs LBM

136 x 15 = 2040 (rough maintenance)

----------


## largerthannormal

i guess youll have to see bro, seems very low for 20yr old male even with no exercise at your weight just your metabolism alone is probably burning more than that. plus your bf you could be off a few %. 

id say your more around 2500-2700 but youll have to see what works for you. check the scale and measure arms waist and some other key points...

----------


## largerthannormal

dunno bought that.. if im 190 at 12% that would put me at 167LBM which would be 167 x12 =2000 cals.. If i were to eat 2000 cals i would shrivel to nothing in a few days.. i maintain around 3200... 

you have to see what works..

----------


## brazilian10

> i guess youll have to see bro, seems very low for 20yr old male even with no exercise at your weight just your metabolism alone is probably burning more than that. plus your bf you could be off a few %. 
> 
> id say your more around 2500-2700 but youll have to see what works for you. check the scale and measure arms waist and some other key points...


*I'm 21 now* I'll start with 2400 cals and see how it goes..and I'll measure my waist, arms..I'll post my diet soon

----------


## largerthannormal

sounds good !!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> dunno bought that.. if im 190 at 12% that would put me at 167LBM which would be 167 x12 =2000 cals.. If i were to eat 2000 cals i would shrivel to nothing in a few days.. i maintain around 3200... 
> 
> you have to see what works..


every one is difft dude like u said. LBM x 15 is a rough estimate. thats it! i bulked at 2-2.5lbs per week at 3200cals and i am 200lbs 13% and have 174lbs LBM.. my maintenance seems to be around 2700cals.

this guy weighs 40lbs less than me and has a higher bf% than i do. 160lbs 15%bf = *136lbs** LBM..* 

if hes gonna lean bulk he needs to start lowish and add as needed. ur entitled to ur opinion but based on ur opinion this dude went from cutting to bulking and starting where i think he should to increasing cals. 

by the way *large* at 190lbs 12%bf u have 167.2lbs LBM

167.2 x 15 = *2508cals (rough maintenance)*

u may wanna chek ur math from now on..

----------


## brazilian10

I followed this formula: (total weight x 1.082) - (waist measurement x 4.15) + 94.42. to measure my LBM and body fat percentage and resulted saying that my LBM is 130.59 and my bf % is 18% which is ridiculously high!! I want to know how reliable it is..
weight: 160 lbs
waist: 33 inches

LBM: (160 x 1.082) - (33 x 4.15) + 94.42 = 130. 59

And here shows how I got my bf%: Convert your LBM to your body fat percentage with this equation: (total weight - lean body mass) / (body weight) x 100.

(160-130.59)/(160 x 100)= 18%

----------


## brazilian10

> every one is difft dude like u said. LBM x 15 is a rough estimate. thats it! i bulked at 2-2.5lbs per week at 3200cals and i am 200lbs 13% and have 174lbs LBM.. my maintenance seems to be around 2700cals.
> 
> this guy weighs 40lbs less than me and has a higher bf% than i do. 160lbs 15%bf = *136lbs** LBM..* 
> 
> if hes gonna lean bulk he needs to start lowish and add as needed. ur entitled to ur opinion but based on ur opinion this dude went from cutting to bulking and starting where i think he should to increasing cals. 
> 
> by the way *large* at 190lbs 12%bf u have 167.2lbs LBM
> 
> 167.2 x 15 = *2508cals (rough maintenance)*
> ...


Thankfully my body reacts quick and I'm able to bulk and lose weight relatively fast..so I'll start with 2400 cals and see how it goes., working on diet now.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I followed this formula: (total weight x 1.082) - (waist measurement x 4.15) + 94.42. to measure my LBM and body fat percentage and resulted saying that my LBM is 130.59 and my bf % is 18% which is ridiculously high!! I want to know how reliable it is..
> weight: 160 lbs
> waist: 33 inches
> 
> LBM: (160 x 1.082) - (33 x 4.15) + 94.42 = 130. 59
> 
> And here shows how I got my bf%: Convert your LBM to your body fat percentage with this equation: (total weight - lean body mass) / (body weight) x 100.
> 
> (160-130.59)/(160 x 100)= 18%


^^ IMO its prob not reliable worth a damn! *go to a BOD POD if u wanna know for sure*. ur bf% i gave u was based on ur pic and it is an estimate only and an inaccurate way to proceed IMO. 

*go to the bod pod* if u wanna know what ur bf% is..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## brazilian10

hey guys, after being MIA for a couple months I now decided to start being serious again and this time STICK to my diet for as long as I possibly can. I came a longgg way since I found this website,I was able to lose bodyfat while keeping muscle thanks to the knowledgeable members on here, especially 405s  :Smilie:  Currently my stats are 21 yo male 160 lbs 5'11 bf%? I'm not sure, if anyone could help me guesstimate my bf% that would be awesome. I was thinking of creating a diet plan that'll help me lose 5 more lbs so after I reach 155 lbs I can start a CLEAN bulk (cause I tend to gain fat real easily)that'll help me gain 6-8 lbs of lean muscle. Thankfully my body reacts very quickly to diet so it should take a max of two weeks to see good results. I'd like to know how many calories I should take so that it well help me create a diet plan around those macros. I'll Also post before and after pics, Thanks guys. Looking forward on the input  :Smilie:

----------


## brazilian10

heres the before and after pics  :Smilie: 

Before a few months ago, I was weighing around 170 lbs here:  after, 160 lbs here: 

guesstimate my bf% on after pic?

----------


## brazilian10

405, you there bro?

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh im here man, i would put u around 13-14%.. ballpark ..

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks 405 so at 160lbs 14% bf I'd have 137lbs LBM

137 x 15 = 2055 (maintenance)

so if I want to lose weight I should create a deficit of 300 cals? 2055-300= 1755 cals

carbs 150g = 600cals
fat 20% = 38g (350cals)

600 + 350 = 950cals

1755 - 950 = 805cals (protein) 200g

1755cals
200g pro
150g carbs
38g fat

Did I do the math ok?is it right? how much weight/fat can I expect to lose on this diet a week?

----------


## largerthannormal

holy geez i must have missed this one, yes I must have been shooting from the hip or hungover...... dunno!

Yes agreed everyone is diff! 

I must of accidentally used 12 for 15( must had 12 in my head from 12% bf)but i still hold a hair higher





> every one is difft dude like u said. LBM x 15 is a rough estimate. thats it! i bulked at 2-2.5lbs per week at 3200cals and i am 200lbs 13% and have 174lbs LBM.. my maintenance seems to be around 2700cals.
> 
> this guy weighs 40lbs less than me and has a higher bf% than i do. 160lbs 15%bf = *136lbs** LBM..* 
> 
> if hes gonna lean bulk he needs to start lowish and add as needed. ur entitled to ur opinion but based on ur opinion this dude went from cutting to bulking and starting where i think he should to increasing cals. 
> 
> by the way *large* at 190lbs 12%bf u have 167.2lbs LBM
> 
> 167.2 x 15 = *2508cals (rough maintenance)*
> ...

----------


## brazilian10

Anyone?

----------


## largerthannormal

Lets see what 405 says hes the best at this stuff, id say about 1.5 lbs a week...

math looks good. 

macros are good. 

300 is what I use

----------


## brazilian10

@largerthannormal thanks man, I appreciate it. Do you think I should create a larger deficit to see results faster? or do you recommend going slowly but surely?

----------


## --->>405<<---

math is close. u actually rounded down on ur LBM by 0.6 lbs

160lb x .86 = 137.6 lb LBM

137.6 x 15= 2064 cals

2064 - 350 = 1714 cals

if ur eating the same daily i would run 50/30/20 pro/carb/fat

1714 50/30/20 
214g pro
128g carbs
38g fat

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks 405, you're the man!

----------


## brazilian10

Quick question 405..how come the ratio of pro/carbs/fat you told me to run the first time was 60/20/20, and now its 50/30/20? Is one ratio better than the other? Should I expect better results? Just curious  :Smilie:

----------


## brazilian10

Could you guys check my diet? Id like to know if its good to go...

Macros: 1714 cals 214g of protein, 128g of carbs and 38g of fat. I twitched some stuff here and there, please lemme know if I'm all set : D

DIET- protein/carbs/fat/calories

*1) Breakfast*: 4 egg whites + 1 whole egg 17/0/5/102 + whole grain oats 40g 5/27/3/150 + 1/2 scoop of whey (19g of protein) 19/4/1/70
_[ 41/31/9/322 ]_

Workout

*2) Post workout meal:* 1 1/2 scoops of whey protein 40/12/3/210 + 40g of oats 5/27/3/150 _[ 45/39/6/360 ]_

*3) Lunch:* 6 oz of chicken breast 40/0/3.8/165 + 1/4 cup of brown rice dry 4/38/2/170 _[ 44/38/5.8/335 ]_

*4)Meal:* 6 oz of tilapia 31/0/1.5/147 + 1 cup of brocolli 2/4/0/30 _[33/4/1.5/177]_

*5) Meal:* 6 oz of chicken breast 40/0/3.8/165 + Veggies 1/3/0/20 + 27g of whole almonds 5/8/10/150 _[ 46/11/13.8/335 ]_

*6) Before bed:* 1/2 cup of fat free cottage cheese 11/16/0/80 + 1 tbsp of natty peanut butter 3.5/4/78/95 _[14.5/20/8/175]_

*GRAND TOTAL: 223g of pro/ 143g of carb/ 44g of fat/ 1704 calories.
*
My protein and calorie macros look good but how can I lower the carbs to 128g and the fat to 38g?? Thanks in advance

----------


## bryanf101

For *best weight loss* you can use Broccoli, Spinach, Mushroom, Oatmeal, Cucumbers, Salad greens, Tomatoes and Brown rice.

----------


## Back In Black

> For best weight loss you can use Broccoli, Spinach, Mushroom, Oatmeal, Cucumbers, Salad greens, Tomatoes and Brown rice.


Remove that link immediately and read the rules please newbie!!!

----------


## cj111

> Remove that link immediately and read the rules please newbie!!!


But .. but...hes got ground breaking news about losing weight!

----------


## brazilian10

Hey guys been a while since I updated my progress, after dieting (cutting) for a couple months I'm currently weighing 150 lbs (10 lbs lighter), my clothes fit a lot better, and it looks like mist if not all of the weight I lost was from fat. Anyways, three weeks have passed and I'm still at 150 lbs, I haven't lost anymore...should i reecalculate my macros again?¿¿ 405?? You there bro?

----------


## brazilian10

*I'll post some pics so that you guys can help me guesstimate my body at percentage*  :Smilie:  
Again my stats are 5`11 150 lbs and my goal is to lose 5 more lbs of mostly fat while keeping my LBM  :Smilie:

----------


## dickster

Great post thanks, DIckster.

----------


## brazilian10

Hey guys been a while since I updated my progress, after dieting (cutting) for a couple months I'm currently weighing 150 lbs (10 lbs lighter), my clothes fit a lot better, and it looks like most if not all of the weight I lost was from fat. Anyways, three weeks have passed and I'm still at 150 lbs, I haven't lost anymore...should i reecalculate my macros again?¿¿ 405?? You there bro? My goal is to lose 5 more lbs of fat but it seems with this 1710 calorie diet my wight has stalled and its going down anymore...
my stats are 5'10 150 lbs and I dont know my bf% can someone help me guesstimate it??


Thanks in advance : D

----------


## --->>405<<---

dude u have lost 20lbs and ur pics at 170, while u look like u have lost some fat, dont look that much different. personally i suggest u try adding some LBM what are u trying to do? at 5'10" 170 lbs u were too light IMO but now at 150 u want to lose even more?  :Hmmmm:  

personally i dont understand the look ur going for but i cant really advise u on losing more fat as i think u should be focusing on adding LBM at this point. 

ur 2" taller than me and right now i weigh 55lbs more than u.  :Smilie: 

i lookd at the OP and now i remember ur goal. u need to add muscle man!

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks 405...yeah You're right bro, I should focus on adding so e lean muscle mass but tbh my look is to be very lean, defined and ripped not so much big a muscular....these last couple says my diet has been horrible and I have been binging quite a lot 0.o...though I'm so ready to start with this new diet...I really do wanna lose 5 more lbs of sole fat this time..and this time I'll keep my protein intake as high as possible so that I can retain all the muscle I have...what do you think is my bf % bro? What did i do wrong in my diet? and most importantly How many calories should I start eating if I want to lose 5 more lbs :3 ?? Thanks in advance dude : D

----------


## brazilian10

Anyone? 405?

----------


## --->>405<<---

the guys u want to look like in ur op are 5 11 180lbs prob 8ish % bf

ur 5 11 150lbs 

gain some LBM i cant make it any clearer than that! u want to look like them? they have 30 lbs on u.. (assuming their stats are correct) still think u need to cut??? ..

----------


## brazilian10

Ok so I might as well just start gaining lean muscle mass with the least amount of fat possible. Question is how many calories should I eat if I'm 5'10 150 lbs? (still dont know my bf %, could you help me guesstimate it?). I'm fully aware that If I want to gain muscle, i need to eat a surplus of 300-400 cals of my maintenance. Could you show me how you do the math to figure out all these stuff? 
Thanks again dude.

----------


## probuild42

There are a lot of calculators online. Google is your friend (for food macros, formulas, everything). Im guessing your Resting Metabolic rate is around 1900 cals + 400 over maintance = 2300. IMO go 40/40/20, protien/carbs/fat see how it works for you, adjust as needed. Dont stress your on BF%, monitor it, dont over analyze!. Eat+Lift= Grow! Get the Macros in check, streamline your Workout and give it time (your young). IMO get the muscle base built up.

Me personally I discovered I wasnt' eating enough. Read more of the educational posts on this forum!! Good Luck bro.

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks man! But 405 you there bro?? ??

----------


## --->>405<<---

i have u approx 13%bf

LBM x 15 = rough maintenance

150 x .87 = 130.5

130.5 x 15 = 1957.5

1957.5 + 350 = 2307cals

id start there and see how u do.. u can run 50/30/20 pro/carb/fat split or a 40/40/20 or a whatever u want to do. from the line of ur questioning and the amount of time u have been on here i suggest taking a more proactive approach to ur bodybuilding program. u need to do some reading man and get a better understanding.

----------


## brazilian10

Thanks 405 I appreciate it man  :Smilie:  I'll definitely start reading more and now I think I finally got how to do the math. I'll get back with you guys in two weeks  :Smilie:

----------

